# website for new photographer - help



## bmlanter (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like to gift some help to a friend in starting up his website to showcase and possibly sell his photo's. Is there a place where i can buy him a web address that is photography focused so he can get started?


----------



## CNCO (Sep 7, 2010)

godaddy


----------

